# Sunday's Show and Tell...9/10/17



## jd56 (Sep 10, 2017)

I fogot to mention last week Happy Labor Day and that we all need to pray for those suffering from Hurricane Harvey.
Now this week Hurricane Irma is a damaging force.

Being on the east coast, my family and I have battened down the hatches numerous times each fall, hoping to protect our belongings. 
Those in Irma's path, please be safe.

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

I picked up this cool graphics bike shirt from the other site.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Sep 10, 2017)

Went back to my buddy where I got all the old Custom car magazines and bought another box of the small custom car mags.for  $20 .There are about 200 of these! They date back from about 1952.As kids we used to hide these inside our school books and read them during class............


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 10, 2017)

I got this Delta ball light for for my sister's childhood bike, I've been collecting the missing parts for a while now and hope to get a complete restoration done for her by Christmas for helping me take care of our 93 year old mother. any help would be greatly appreciated. I still need a set of  24 inch Chrome or painted but need to be straight, middleweight  fenders with braces for a 1965 Montgomery Wards Hawthorne girls bike


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 10, 2017)

3/22/1950 Schwinn/ Lincoln Hollywood picked her up Labor day.  Stored 30+,only non original to her,now,is tires,tubes,rim strips,grips,and new leather for her seat. Rolls like butter!





















Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 10, 2017)

Mr. Shelby, my brother, Tim Newmeyer sent me an AWESOME shirt from Shelby Days, got to love family!



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 10, 2017)

I got these two a hope chest and a travelers chest all for 20 bucks .... im going to take off the paint and see what i could do with them .... 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 10, 2017)

Found this Eldi repair stand last weekend in Ontario. Was at my son's provincial championship baseball tourney. (They won it all!!!) Nipped out between games. Saw an old bike shop. Struck up a conversation with the owner. This was up in a crawl space.
Weighs a ton. The clamps have been brazed stationary. Not arc welded. Maybe mod was done pre 1940's?



 


 


 


 


 

Also found this Bicycle joker card in a wall of my 100 year old house. Shows the earlier version of U.S. dollar sign...before the bottom of the "U" was discarded.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 10, 2017)

Don't see many deluxe girl's Hollywoods this late. Love paint,vs. chrome,myself.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 10, 2017)

Marty,she came out ok. Wish i could have saved the tires,original leather on the saddle was beyond hope,too. You can check her out,up close and personal, at our LeftCoastCycles ride,in Venice,10/14/17.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2017)

Pretty much the same story with this latest acquisition.
It was purchased by the previous owner at the Turlock swap in 1980 and stored in a shed every since.
I rode it yesterday, for what I think might have been the first time in at least 30 years.
Rolls like a ball, downhill, down wind!


keith kodish said:


> 3/22/1950 Schwinn/ Lincoln Hollywood picked her up Labor day.  Stored 30+,only non original to her,now,is tires,tubes,rim strips,grips,and new leather for her seat. Rolls like butter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Sep 10, 2017)

I was lucky enough to be able to find another of these really neat mini Clark Forklifts and it was just a 4 hour round trip drive to get it. these don't pop up often and usually sell quickly when they do.. I bought it with the thoughts of using it for a parts truck for my other one.. but once I got it home its actually in pretty good condition.. once again these are the smallest ride on forklifts ever built they can drive through a man door, weigh about 2500 lbs. with a lift rating of 1000 lbs.  they take up about the same space as 2 trash cans.. this one is a 1954.. also picked up this old Woodward & Rodgers drill press in working condition from about 1903 for $37.00


















View attachment 674055

View attachment 674056

View attachment 674057


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 10, 2017)

OMG,Marty! Brother and sister. You got first call when she needs a new home.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 10, 2017)

Dayton,Ohio 1904 bicycle license plate-stamped Dayton ,O. on back side-neat piece.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2017)

A few goodies found their way here this week.
Neat old pencil box with some mismatched contents, old pair of sharp-as-heck safety scissors, dust cap thanks to @Gordon, and a couple saddles:


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2017)

Part of the Robin came in and the rest will be tomorrow.  I also picked up an awesome early Schwinn C model.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2017)

I thought you hated Schwinns.


Robertriley said:


> Part of the Robin came in and the rest will be tomorrow.  I also picked up an awesome early Schwinn C model.


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 10, 2017)

I still do that lol


vincev said:


> Went back to my buddy where I got all the old Custom car magazines and bought another box of the small custom car mags.for  $20 .There are about 200 of these! They date back from about 1952.As kids we used to hide these inside our school books and read them during class............View attachment 673925


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 10, 2017)

Got a tip from a cabe friend. Picked it up.


----------



## vincev (Sep 10, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> I still do that lol



These old books are so cool to read through.Old school ways of doing things.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I thought you hated Schwinns.



I do, I'm going to jump this one off my roof!  I would love to have an Aerocycle but the C Models are cool because there isn't a bunch of repop parts like tanks, guards and such.  Being an early model is also cool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I do, I'm going to jump this one off my roof!  I would love to have an Aerocycle but the C Models are cool because there isn't a bunch of repop parts like tanks, guards and such.  Being an early model is also cool.



The fact that it probably hasn't even shipped yet makes it even cooler!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2017)

It's on its way and out of the previous owners hands


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2017)

I got a new hat. Lol!


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 10, 2017)

Picked this up about 45 min ago! Anyone want to race ??


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Got this bad boy Friday!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 10, 2017)

A few neat smaller items at a vintage garage sale.  The first bicycle we ever bought off the cabe arrived on Thursday,  beautiful all original 46 Lincoln badged Schwinn .....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Sep 10, 2017)

Barn find.....1967 deluxe before and after clean up...    :0


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 10, 2017)

Picked up a bunch of small things at the antique tractor show this weekend.

A pair of pedals, a new (old) chain, an oval Stimsonite reflector, a pair of red reflectors, a few bags of old machine nuts and bolts, some 1930s  Popular Science magazines, a Wald kickstand, a nice 6" original Crescent wrench (they're shown in the 1938 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog, I now have the full set of 6", 8" 10" and 12" wrenches) and 4 Chicago Lock Co. keys and an extra key for the lock on thirties Westfield bikes.  The Chicago keys fit in Manton & Smith and Silver King steering locks. All this was about $13 total.

 





Also picked up a rusty 1970 Schwinn Hollywood for the 2-speed kick back hub.

 




Picked up a nice Lobdell seat for a  post war Monark  from a friend that a fellow CABEr is interested in.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 10, 2017)

1930s ankle dress


 


And black 50s clamp bangle




I can't believe how inexpensive I found these two for. Under $15. For both.


----------



## rustintime (Sep 10, 2017)

Firestone Flying Ace.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2017)

rustintime said:


> Firestone Flying Ace..... View attachment 674453



Oh...that's nice


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 10, 2017)

Just got this in from out of the country... just put the Torrington tear drops on to replace the Persons, and took the tomahawk off my 50s CWC Hiawatha I've had on it since 1982 and it's looking sweet.. more pix with the upgrades soon... this is the first photo I took out of the box...  I've wanted a deluxe airflo for decades, still pinching myself I actually, finally have one! It's all orig too... apparently Steve Castelli restored it from a pristine orig bike many moons ago, so straight and correct, no repro stuff on it. The fenders and braces are original, unrestored! They still have patina and scars, but are SO straight, they are a testament to the quality of the bike Castelli started with. Now, I'm ready for the Shelby Invasion ride with Cyclone Coasters!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 10, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> 1930s ankle dress
> View attachment 674434 View attachment 674435
> And black 50s clamp bangleView attachment 674436View attachment 674437
> I can't believe how inexpensive I found these two for. Under $15. For both.



Don't see this kind of stuff often.


----------



## vincev (Sep 10, 2017)

Really like seeing bike finds but really enjoy seeing non related bike items the members find.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 10, 2017)

Well, no bike stuff, but did get some bike tools......2 touchup guns with pressure regulators.....now that the temps have come down from 110 to 98....These may be involved in my 5 paint projects I have going..............


----------



## rustintime (Sep 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh...that's nice
> View attachment 674455



thanks Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2017)

rustintime said:


> thanks Mike



Thank me at December's Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride. Hope to see it there


----------



## rustintime (Sep 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Thank me at December's Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride. Hope to see it there



 I'll be there...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I do, I'm going to jump this one off my roof!  I would love to have an Aerocycle but the C Models are cool because there isn't a bunch of repop parts like tanks, guards and such.  Being an early model is also cool.




The tanks and racks are both reproduced by Jafco Jim....


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> The tanks and racks are both reproduced by Jafco Jim....



Well poop, I don't want it now.  The tanks he does are glass, I was referring to all the panther and phantom style racks that are out there.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Well &#!^, I don't want it now.  The tanks he does are glass, I was referring to all the panther and phantom style racks that are out there.




That's what I hoped you would say and sell it to me. That was one of the better eBay deals in recent memory, congrats.


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 10, 2017)

Late this evening I came across this LaSalle for sale and I had to go pick it up. Did pick up a speedster and a Collegiate at a garage sale but I'm thinking the LaSalle is the big score for the week










a few wrong parts but a lot of right ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman (Sep 10, 2017)

First time n this thread, I have to go NOW


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 10, 2017)

First I have to thank @the tinker for all of this great stuff.  My first Phantom which I believe is a 51'.  Then all the other cool parts, ads, tools and the wagon which will be taken very good care of.  Plus the dreadnaught looking compressor and steel cabinet which is still in my truck.  Then the Chicago Cycle Supply tire.  Thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> First I have to thank @the tinker for all of this great stuff.  My first Phantom which I believe is a 51'.  Then all the other cool parts, ads, tools and the wagon which will be taken very good care of.  Plus the dreadnaught looking compressor and steel cabinet which is still in my truck.  Then the Chicago Cycle Supply tire.  Thank you[]




Looks like tinker is liquidating. :eek:


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 10, 2017)

Nifty Nirona Childs Phonograph from Germany, the motor is unusually strong for a Childs phonograph, and plays a normal size record with ease. I put a Led Zeppelin 2 Album on it last night and it played fine, my wife was kinda creeped out and said I should play it without her around, ok.... The book with records is circa 1919.
 Also, an old Gray or Humpback whale vertebrae, it has a little paint on it from the dumb-ass artist who previously owned it, but I can make it good and will display it with the rest of my Monterey Cannery Row Memorabilia, 34" x 17" x 8", 21#, pedal is for size reference.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


When do you ever see a Whale bone? I had to have it......


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 10, 2017)

Whoa, that's one huge vertebrae!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2017)

funny how the chain guard says_ Sting Pay_ now.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ha...Didn't notice that....


49autocycledeluxe said:


> funny how the chain guard says_ Sting Pay_ now.
> 
> View attachment 674704


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 12, 2017)

I found this one on Sunday at a flea market. I wasn't looking for another project, but it was pretty inexpensive. With the money I had left in my pocket, I could of either bought this bike, or picked something up for lunch. I chose to leave the flea market hungry.

I did not know what it was when I purchased it, but after searching lots of pictures the last few days for the unique chain guard design, I now think its a late 50's to mid 60's Stelber. It probably had a tank on it at one point, as there seems to be some mounting holes on the back side of the head tube.

The bike also came with a news paper rack, that I took off, and will put back on at some point. This bike won't need too much to get it working again. The chrome looks good, and it will just some new pedals, a rear inner-tube, and one of the supports for the rear fender is missing.

The frame was re-painted at some point, so I won't feel to bad stripping it down, and refurbishing it to my tastes.


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 12, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Pretty much the same story with this latest acquisition.
> It was purchased by the previous owner at the Turlock swap in 1980 and stored in a shed every since.
> I rode it yesterday, for what I think might have been the first time in at least 30 years.
> Rolls like a ball, downhill, down wind!
> ...




That's such a killer bike Marty! Awesome pick up!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2017)

Amazing week of finds folks...very productive and impressive.
Thx for showing them off.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

